# Canon W-E1 Wifi Accessory to be $40USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2016)

```
<p>We’re told that the price for the upcoming Canon W-E1 wifi accessory will be $40USD. No word on pricing in any other markets.</p>
<p>We hope to hear more  about the upcoming firmware update for the EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2016)

generally in India, the pricing is on par with US(adjusted for exchange rates).


----------



## Marauder (Aug 6, 2016)

That's not bad! $40 U.S. ought to be around $50-55 Canadian...which means they'll sell it for $80 and put it on "sale" for $60! :


----------



## johnbirkmann (Aug 6, 2016)

If we could expect a similar functionallity like an Eyefi or FlashAir card, this would be a okayish price if they put at least 32GB storage on the card... But I don't expect storage on the card....


----------



## unfocused (Aug 6, 2016)

The software implementation will be the key. A major firmware update that incorporates a feature-rich but easy and intuitive interface could really revive sales of the 7DII and easily add an extra year or two of life to the body.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 6, 2016)

If it gives me remote control of my EOS-m that has a now defunct Eye-Fi setting, I'll be very happy. One of the main reasons I got the M was as a remote and it isn't good at that at the moment.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 6, 2016)

Someone enlighten me... Exactly what use would this be on a camera with only one card slot? I understand the 7D II, but, if my memory serves me, the only other canon with dual slots including SD is the 5D iii.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 6, 2016)

$40 to unlock basic functionality heretofore requiring an enormous external unit?

I know it occupies a slot and can't do everything the brick-like wireless transmitters can do, but $40 is $40. If I'm a 7D2 owner, I'd be ecstatic at that news.

- A


----------



## Dekaner (Aug 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> $40 to unlock basic functionality heretofore requiring an enormous external unit?



I believe the larger unit offers quite a bit more:
- significantly better range
- upload files to an FTP or FTPS server (automatically or via image review)
- access the camera via HTTP/S
- wired Ethernet connectivity

Certainly not for everyone, but required for pros who need to get images out in real-time. If it's anything like the built-in WiFi on the 6D, people will be very disappointed.


----------



## msatter (Aug 6, 2016)

40 USD that would be about 199 EURO.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 6, 2016)

msatter said:


> 40 USD that would be about 199 EURO.



Annnnnnd £387 +VAT.............


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 6, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Someone enlighten me... Exactly what use would this be on a camera with only one card slot? I understand the 7D II, but, if my memory serves me, the only other canon with dual slots including SD is the 5D iii.



Yes for it to be of use in ANY single slot camera, it has to have storage built in. I think it would be a poor choice to release this only for dual slot cameras. Storage is cheap and no reason not to include at least 32gb on board.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 6, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Someone enlighten me... Exactly what use would this be on a camera with only one card slot? I understand the 7D II, but, if my memory serves me, the only other canon with dual slots including SD is the 5D iii.



AFAIK all of the current-generation single-slot Canons (80D, 750/760D, 1300D, M3, M10) already have a builtin Wi-Fi.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2016)

I suppose the thinking is that if you are downloading images, you don't need internal memory in the card (maybe a small buffer), I like so save images on my eye-fi mobi pro as well as upload them. Occasionally, a upload goes wrong, and I have to pull the image from the card. The other thing about the eye-fi is that it does not care which camera or brand I put it in, it just works, even if its not a specifically eye-fi enabled camera. CF adapters are available too.

I doubt if the range is going to be very good, my eye-fi is fast to about 30 ft when going thru a wall, or a bit further with no obstructions. Of course, it will reach much further than that, but transfers become very slow over 50 ft. I really doubt that this one will reach any further, its at a disadvantage inside a card slot.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 6, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Someone enlighten me... Exactly what use would this be on a camera with only one card slot? I understand the 7D II, but, if my memory serves me, the only other canon with dual slots including SD is the 5D iii.
> ...



Aahhh now I see.. Built in storage. That's it. Thanks!


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 6, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Someone enlighten me... Exactly what use would this be on a camera with only one card slot? I understand the 7D II, but, if my memory serves me, the only other canon with dual slots including SD is the 5D iii.
> ...



Hmmm now that's a very interesting point. And the 6D too. So why would canon release this now, especially with an imminent 5D IV with the probability of wifi onboard. Makes me think either the 5D IV won't have built-in wifi, or the 7D II is going to be current for a while yet. Or both.


----------



## dolina (Aug 6, 2016)

This is a product they should have released more than 10 years ago.

With almost all 2016 model camera sporting WiFi makes you wonder how Canon can be solvent with such delayed technology.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 7, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> I can't wait for this to be released! I gave away my EyeFi Mobi when I heard about it.


I hate my EyeFi, hopefuly this is better. I don't like the functionality of the EyeFi software


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 7, 2016)

dolina said:


> This is a product they should have released more than 10 years ago.
> 
> With almost all 2016 model camera sporting WiFi makes you wonder how Canon can be solvent with such delayed technology.



exactly! Absolutely stupid Canon. 

If it works well [hint: software implementation!] and is inexpensive it will still be a welcome item for many 7D II users ... and maybe [if it works on that camera too] also for many 5D3 users.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2016)

dolina said:


> With almost all 2016 model camera sporting WiFi makes you wonder how Canon can be solvent with such delayed technology.



And yet...they're not merely solvent, they are the ILC market leader and have been for well over a decade. So I guess they know quite a bit more about making and selling cameras than some 'experts' on this forum. :


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 7, 2016)

I am hoping this could add GoPro like functionality to my 1Ds III..? Probably wont work with 1-series though....


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 7, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



We assume this an SD device and not something small that attaches to the hotshoe. If its the latter then storage doesnt matter. . More than likely it will be an SD device with a small amount of storage... In Canons usual way, one with realistic storage will probobly cost 200.00.


----------



## JohnUSA (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm not sure it's going to be SD or CF card like device. "Accessory" stands out in the announcement. Could be a hot sho or USB Accessory device.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 7, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> I'm not sure it's going to be SD or CF card like device. "Accessory" stands out in the announcement. Could be a hot sho or USB Accessory device.



rumoured specs clearly are SD-card size: 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=post;quote=610887;topic=30422.0;last_msg=611296


----------



## kevl (Aug 8, 2016)

There are only a couple of situations where this would be helpful to me. At this price I could see myself purchasing it. Especially if it works with my 5DIII as well. 

I'm kinda blown away at a price that makes sense from Canon.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 8, 2016)

probably a 0 is missing in the rumor and price will be USD 400 / € 600 / GBP 800  ;D


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 8, 2016)

AE-1Burnham said:


> I am hoping this could add GoPro like functionality to my 1Ds III..? Probably wont work with 1-series though....



I didn't think the 1ds iii even shot video... Is it magic-lanterned or something?


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 8, 2016)

How to keep the 7dm2 relevant for two more years or more??? Canon must include the W-E1 with 7Dm2, and unlock 4K recording. As Tokyo will be hosting the 2020 Olympics, makes sense to make a huge set of announcements for Professional sports photographers in late 2019, or 2020. Just even Japanese oyaji wanting to take photos of local athletes can help to prop up these sales of sports based DSLR. Crazy to see so many 50year and older demographic with 10k-20k of gear just shooting all the time. Its very common here in Japan.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 8, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Someone enlighten me... Exactly what use would this be on a camera with only one card slot? I understand the 7D II, but, if my memory serves me, the only other canon with dual slots including SD is the 5D iii.



5DS/R


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 8, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping this could add GoPro like functionality to my 1Ds III..? Probably wont work with 1-series though....
> ...




No no. No video with 1Ds III (!). Only still but it would be nice to have a capture function with preview wirelessly. Tethered works with Android tablet but not very smoothly. Would like a simple wifi function with full camera control, live preview and transfer ability, i.e. like the GoPro app.


----------



## meywd (Aug 8, 2016)

$40 is not bad, but it should have internal storage, though only remote functionality is not enough, which is why I am waiting for my order of Pulse to ship.


----------



## nvettese (Aug 8, 2016)

I just wonder what type of limitations will be placed on this for the price? 



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told that the price for the upcoming Canon W-E1 wifi accessory will be $40USD. No word on pricing in any other markets.</p>
> <p>We hope to hear more about the upcoming firmware update for the EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>


----------

